# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  2nd Cycle: Test prop and Winny 8 week Lean Bulker

## personaltrainermark

Age: 23(May 10)
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 196 today
Bf: 13% today
Goal: Lean Bulk, I would like to get 5-10 lbs. of quality muscle gain by the end of my PCT. I would love to drop into the 10% BF range also but not so much worried about that as much as gaining good quality muscle.

First Injection: March 31

Hello guys, around this time last year I ventured into the "darkside," and well, I haven't looked back. haha. Seriously though last year around this same time I did my first cycle. It was a basic cycle of 500mg of Test-E per week split into 2 inj. I did not have any bad side effects and feel really good about how the cycle went. I gained solid mass 20lbs gained. I lost about 8-10lbs of water weight after my cycle. I am now going to attempt cycle number 2. My diet will be around the same as it has been, I will add 1 meal to my diet to spike my calorie intake. Depending on how much weight I gain will depend on how much I add to my diet, I will add 100 calories for every 2lbs gained. I will try to hit 4500k/cal per day. Should be fairly easy basically my diet goes like this:

1 oats/eggs
2 chicken/rice/green veggie
3 pork/potato
4 chicken/rice/green veggie
5 preworkout 2 scoops whey
6 postworkout 2 scoops whey, 1.5 cups soymilk, 1 banana, 5 strawberries
7 steak/potato/green veggie
8 cottage cheese/natty pnut butter

Now for the plan:
Weeks 1-8 Test Prop 150mg EOD
Weeks 3-8 Winny tabs 75mg ED split into 3 doses.(Morning, Pre-workout, right before bed)

PCT: Day 1-7- .25mg Arimidex + 100mg Clomid + 20mg Nolva
Day 8-30- .25mg Arimidex + 50mg Clomid + 20mg Nolva

Also I'll try to get some pictures posted up if I can. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

----------


## personaltrainermark

Well, Just took first injection of 1.5ml(150mg) of Test-prop. Everything went well. I injected into my left quardricep. I can tell my leg is going to be sore, I am glad I did legs yesturday. This being my second cycle I'm only used to inject 1ml of solution into my body so seeing the syringe filled up .5ml more was a little shock but all is good. I'll post again today if anything comes up, If not I'll let ya know how the ole leg is feeling tomorrow. haha. Today is actually my day off from the gym. Ill go over my split with you now. I don't go by days of the week but just days in genral.

4 days on 1 days off:

Day 1: Back/Calves
Day 2: Chest/Tri's
Day 3: Shoulders/Bi's
Day 4: Legs/Forearms

I routinely change this up every few weeks. But right now this is what I am going to be following for the next couple weeks. Also I will be doing very light cardio everyother day and Abs on the days I don't do cardio.

----------


## Chev

Good luck man! Hope all goes well with your cycle. If the "P" pain gets to bad shooting that much EOD, try doing ED injections... it helped me out alot!! Just my 2 cents... Ill be watching this one.

----------


## lovex

good luck ....
U dont adex in PCT(not necessary)
Keep updating

----------


## personaltrainermark

Alright, back with an update. I'm going to be detailed as possible throughout my log so if you don't like long detailed messages I'm sorry. 

If you've read up to here yesturday was my first shot of 150mg of prop into my left quad. 4-6 hours later my leg was already sore from the injection. I have been slightly limping around today but once I get moving around for a while its ok. It just hurts super bad to pull my leg bent to my chest, I have been doing this to get the stiffness out. 

Also last night around 8-10 hrs after my injectiong I got SUPER cold. I was freezing. I never get cold and I literally was shaking wearing sweats and under the cover. I felt like shit, my head hurt and I finally took some IB proufen. About 2 hrs later the symptoms passed then I was burning up for an hour then normal. Woke up this morning feeling fine just a slight head ache. Tomorrow I'll take my injection in my right glute and see how that goes.

Today's Workout: BACK

Warm-up: Assisted Pull ups- 3 sets of 12

Bent-Over BB Rows: 135x15, 155x15, 185x12, 205x10

Reverse Grip Lat Pull: 137.5x12, 150x12, 162.5x10, 170x8

Nuetral Grip Cable Row: plate# 11x12reps, 12x10, 13x10

Behind neck Lat Pull: 112x12, 125x10, 125x10

SUPERSET TO FINISH: Cable Pull throughs with straight-bar attachment right into Single arm DB Rows. I did 3 sets here can't remember the pull through weight but I am pretty sure I was doing 70lb DB for single arm.


If anyone has any idea what caused the chills let me know. Thanks

----------


## personaltrainermark

Right Glute Injection today went good. My left Quad is still achy from injection on tuesday. I hope this gets better througout the cycle or I don't know how im gonna keep playing it off at work and such. Diet is good easy to follow. Im always horny so no significant libido change as of yet. I will probably weight in maybe every friday so look for that tomorrow. I figure in week 2 I will start actually feeling a difference in strength and recovery time. I will be working chest and tri's today in about an hour and a half, Ill be able to post my workout log up later on tonight. Any input or advice would be appreciated, I feel I have everything down but I always like to hear someone elses opinions. 

Also, how much of a difference in pain would I expect if i went from injecting 150mg(1.5 ml) EOD to injecting 75mg(3/4ml) ED?? Thanks in advance.

----------


## wukillabee

Only advice i can give is just do arimi 3 weeks of pct and serms 4 weeks just in case of any possible ai rebound. U seem to know what ur doin bro and got it mapped out good. Sounds like u might have gotten a slight test flu or maybe shot into a vein, do u aspirate ? I dont mind pinning but i personally wouldnt do ed unless i had to while running tren ace. Other than that id stick to eod with prop, just my opinion though. Ace is a much short ester than prop so need eod with tren/prop but prop alone can do easily eod, i bet u wont notice a difference from eod to ed shots with prop except maybe more pain. Do u warm the vial first before shooting and rub the area after? I get a shot glass, fill it quater way with water, microwave 15-18 seconds, then take out and put vial in there to sit for a good minute or two. This makes the prop hella thin like water and warms it up good for an injection. I notice i big difference if i dont do this with any gear.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Thanks for the advice wukilla.

The prop I am using is not too thick so I did not warm it up for the first inject. I do aspirate on every injection I think it was probably test flu as my throat and head still hurt a lil today. I warmed up the syringe today before I injected into my glute and so far much less pain. I will continue to do this from here on out and massaging the area of injection for a minute longer than I normally do.

For my workout today did chest and tri's, but I left my workout log at work so ill try to remember it all. Workout felt pretty good I really focus on contracting my muscles throughout the whole movement of every exercise instead of just moving the weight. It feels much better even though I don't get to go as heavy on some exercises.

Warm up on Chest Press Machine 2 sets 20 reps a piece

Flat BB bench press Warmed up with 135 then pyramid up to 275 for 3 or 4 reps i think i did 4 sets total so probably 135, 185, 225, 275

Incline smith machine: 135x12, 185x9, 225x3
Incline DB press: 70x11 80x8 90x5

Decline cable flys: 3 sets 10 reps

Superset Weighted Dips into regular cable flys to finish off chest and begin tri's 3 sets x 10-12 reps a piece.

Tri's 
Single-arm cable presses 3 sets 12 reps
Skull Crushers 85x12 95x10 105x8
Straight Bar attachment pushdowns: 4 sets 10 reps
Rope attachment tricep extension: 4 sets 12-15 reps


I think that sums it up.

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

good luck broill be keeping an eye on this one.

----------


## personaltrainermark

whats up fellas?

Time for a check in: Shoulders and Bi's today workout went great. Today I really felt a great pump and that urge not to walk out of the gym because I felt so damn good. I just had a lot of extra energy today. Felt really strong on all my exercises it was fantastic. I was so excited I forgot to weigh in but I have a few clients in the morning and then a workout myself so I'll hit the scale tomorrow and start logging that every friday.

Other notes: Glute shot went alot better than the quad. Quad is much much better today, all soreness almost all gone which is great b/c I have a date with some squats in the morning. I'll take inject 3 tomorrw in my right quad and see how that goes. Other than that I can't think of anything else. Thanks to all the comments and posts. Let me know if I forgot anything or any addition information that you want to know.

----------


## Alphatier

Will be following this one!

I'd like to see a detailed log and maybe progress pics throughout the cycle.

Good luck bro!

LNM

----------


## personaltrainermark

Back again with some updates. Glute injection went better up until the 24 hr mark and then I got really sore. This prop I have is painful. Injection in quad this morning and already lipping around from the soreness. I hope this gets better with each inject. 

New preworkout method for me is to do my normal 2 scoops of whey mixed with water but instead of drinking the entire thing pre workout I chug half of it and then sip on the other half of the protein for the first 1/2 of my workout.

Anyways to the good stuff. I weighed in today....199 post workout. This was probably somewhat of a fluctuation of water but I have not hit 199 on the scale in sometime so something is working. Felt solid in the gym today. Worked through the glute soreness and the quad soreness from injection pre workout did not kick in until about 4 hrs after my workout.

Legs:

Warm - UP : Bike high resistance 5 min.

Single Leg Press: 4 sets x 10 reps
Leg Extension: 4 sets x 12
DB Reverse Lunges: 3 sets x 10
Stiff Leg deadlifts: 3 sets x 12, 10, 10
Bench Step ups: 3 sets x 20 reps each leg(Its an explosive exercise I incorporate into my workout, put 1 leg up on a bench and press down into the bench with that leg to explode up as high as you can. Works really well to finish off the legos :-D )
Finally some hamstring curls a 3 sets x 10 reps


Tomorrow is no gym and no injection. I may do a slow jog to keep my legs from locking up on my from this prop but thats only if its possible. I am no going to take anything from the pain in my arse and legs b/c of the hindering of gains it causes but damn. Its pretty bad. I have to lip around every where I go and especially after being seated or laying down for a while getting up and loosening my legs up is a bitch. Oh well someone just tell me to man up and stop bit&hing and I'll do it!

----------


## wukillabee

> Back again with some updates. Glute injection went better up until the 24 hr mark and then I got really sore. This prop I have is painful. Injection in quad this morning and already lipping around from the soreness. I hope this gets better with each inject. 
> 
> New preworkout method for me is to do my normal 2 scoops of whey mixed with water but instead of drinking the entire thing pre workout I chug half of it and then sip on the other half of the protein for the first 1/2 of my workout.
> 
> Anyways to the good stuff. I weighed in today....199 post workout. This was probably somewhat of a fluctuation of water but I have not hit 199 on the scale in sometime so something is working. Felt solid in the gym today. Worked through the glute soreness and the quad soreness from injection pre workout did not kick in until about 4 hrs after my workout.
> 
> Legs:
> 
> Warm - UP : Bike high resistance 5 min.
> ...


See, i told you your prop is painful! Best thing you could do is warm it and rub area. If its still killin ya then the gear is wake and poorly made bro, simple as that. If its made good it will be super thin and near if not painless to inject.

----------


## allnatural101

I'm doing exact same cycle:

1-8 wk test prop 125mg eod
1-8 wk winni 50mg ed

My biceps hurt like a biach from the prop.

----------


## personaltrainermark

> I'm doing exact same cycle:
> 
> 1-8 wk test prop 125mg eod
> 1-8 wk winni 50mg ed
> 
> My biceps hurt like a biach from the prop.


Haha yeah the prop is pretty painful. I haven't done any other injections besides quads and glutes. Good luck with your cycle bro. You have a log?


Update: Took 4th injection yesturday in the left glute. That makes the full rotation so tomorrow back to the start with the left quad. Workout yesturday was chest. WOW. <--- sums it up. Rock hard pump. Never wanted to stop, felt amazing. I had to switch the order up my workout a lil due to some schedule conflict with a workout partner. So today will be Back Bi's tomorrow Legs/Shoulders then thursday off. Friday restart in the normally order.


Also I pulled out the winny tabs and started a week early, I've read some post and from the majority of opinions 50mg of winny ed is good for a first time user and 75mg ed would produce more sides obviously so *I started the winny today at 50mg ed 25 mg at 8am and 25mg at 8pm. Is this sufficient or should i try to split the pill in 4ths and take 1/4th in the morning 2/4th before workout and 1/4 before bed? Im unsure of this let me know what you guys think.*

Chest/Tri Workout Yesturday: Warm up machine press 2 sets 20 reps

Flat BB bench press: Pyramid set 3 up 3 down 12, 10, 8, 8, 9, 10

Incline DB press: 4 sets x 6-10 reps

Superset:
Weighted dips into Flys 3 sets 10 reps a piece

Finished with slow reps of DB flat bench flys: 3 sets 10 reps

Tri's:
Behind the head DB tricep press 3 sets 12 reps
Skull Crushers into close grip burnout: 3 sets 10 reps each
Straight bar pushdowns supersetted with rope push downs: 4 sets 10 reps

that's all folks

----------


## wukillabee

Na, taking twice a day is fine. Most id take is three doses a day, no real benefit then 3 doses a day imo. Say your gonna take 50mg of var and each tab is 10mg. Id take 20mg am pre-workout, 20mg 6hrs later, 10mg 6hrs later or just take 30mg am pre-workout and 20mg 6-8hrs later. Either way its gonna be stable in your body and youll have the full effect.

----------


## personaltrainermark

What's up guys? Workouts and diet going great. I can already notice a difference in my physic. I just look like I left the gym 24/7 now  :Smilie: 

Sorry to not much detail here... Unfortunately my hard drive took a shit on me. L update from my phone the next few days until I van get another one. Also sorry in advance for the mis-spelled words as my fingers were not made for testing. I did start taking liver support and winny at 50mg a day yesturday so we'll see how that goes. Injection today went ok. Aspirated some blood first try and had to change pin and second was a charm. If you have any questions ask away.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Wow I murdered that last post. Hope you can understand it.

----------


## wukillabee

> Wow I murdered that last post. Hope you can understand it.


Haha, barely. I get the point though. Keep it up bro!

----------


## personaltrainermark

No updates. No workout or inject today. Feeling good and bigger.

----------


## wukillabee

> No updates. No workout or inject today. Feeling good and bigger.


Slackin!

----------


## personaltrainermark

Nah it was a planned day off. Today was a good day. Chest only. Hit my personal best today 225x8 on incline after 4 flat dumbbell sets. Took 150mg in the tight glute. Went good no pip. Tomorrow I'll do back bis and then Sunday shoulder tri.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Alright guys. Good news. I got my computer working again today. Ill be able to update much better now.

Other good news. I feel stronger than ever. I put up 225 for 8 reps incline bench on my 4th set the other day. That might not be nothing to some of you guys but Im pretty stoked on that. I definatly hit a plateau on Incline bench and that just broke me through. I also got 225 BB seated over head press 2 times. That was even more of an accomplishment. First time for 225 shoulder press for me.

I haven't weighed in since last friday b/c I was it to be a suprise to me. I definately look and feel bigger. I'm getting stronger and with my upper body getting bigger im pretty sure my waist is getting smaller with no cardio at all. Prop shots in the ass in legs are killing my cardio. Can't run. I've tryed everything to avoid PIP but its just my prop is painfull as hell. I could never run this same prop again. Couldn't even imagine shoulder injects. My quads get so tight like there are knots tied in them. I can barely bend my knee without it tighting up and feeling like a ball just straight up in my quad. Then my ass shots, my whole lower back and upper glute get sore it really sucks I can't work legs as hard as I wanted to.

Oh well lesson learned. not using this brand of prop again.

----------


## personaltrainermark

So the pain switched legs. Its about 36 hrs. after the injection my muscle gets all tense and very painful..... sucks actually. I can't show my clients the correct way to do squats, lunges, agilities, etc. It really sucks. I wish there was another site I could try without that body part becoming non-usable. I look like an idiot getting in and out of bed, up off a bench in the gym and worst of all getting in and out of my car. Try to get in your car without bending one of your legs. lol Looks a little awkwards. Other than that rant everything else is great!

I weighed myself today been about a week and a half. I'm up just above the 200 mark. Not quite 201. My strength is through the roof. I was really plateued on a few different exercises and wow, no more trying to get above the plateau. I am very dissapointed I have not hit legs in about 6-7 days not except my calves. Today was and inject in my left glute. I can handle the dull pain in my glutes while working out but I sat in the hot tub 30 min. straight and still was pain full as a bitch in my quad to stretch it at all. 

The pain the the other quad as dissapated thankfully so its just going to be going from side to side. I am going to hit legs on friday before my inject. That will give this leg enough time hopefully for the pain to subside enough for me to get legs in. I will work my legs in like this for the rest of my cycle. I'm hoping that I my muscles will get used to this prop I am using and not tighten up so much. 

Tomorrow is Shoulder/Tricep then Thursday will try to do some am cardio on eliptical or whatever my leg can handle and hit smaller muscles grps such as traps directley, forearms, calves, and finish up with some rotator cuff exercises. Friday will hopefully be legs. We will see wish me luck.

----------


## allnatural101

Everything sounds good. Keep updating. 

More pics.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Shoulder workout this morning went well, Did the same routine I did last weight did the same weight up the reps on a few exercises but nothing too excited I was cramped for time and had to stick with getting through the whole workout. Tomorrow is definately Legs, I changed my inj. rotation a little and took the injection today into my right glute as it was not sore from last inject like all my other sites. So my quads should be good to go tomorrow. 

Here are some updated pics. The ones with the face blacked out are the after pictures the others are the before. I am 2.5 weeks into my 8 weeks cycle.

----------


## wukillabee

Injection pain does suck. Have u tried your tris? Super easy to hit and really no after pain? My first time with them i shot 150mg (1.5ml) with this test prop and it just felt a little sore the next day liked i worked it out hard. The third day it was completely gone. Even though my prop is painless i still get weary with my quads. I seem to almost always nick a nerve or something so ill get a bruise and pain from that, that the gear. Lately my gurl has been hitting a nerve in my glutes too so those have been gettin sore for like 3 days. 2 easiest spots and gettin sore from hittin nerves i swear! Tris and delts give me the least amount of problems now. Still too worried to pin my pec again after that last incident, haha. Im a wuss!

----------


## wukillabee

I know this is random but have u seen Kevin Levrone's first dvd called Full Blown? Omg, it says it came out in 2006 but looks like it was filmed in the 80's and home edited, soooo ghetto! This guy is hella jacked and his arms are shaking from incline dumbell presses with only 130lbs, wtf? His arms are thicker than the dumbells and hes seriously shaking like the weight is really heavy for him. Watchin that kinda threw me off. He had a great physique but seems hella conceded in himself and seems like hed be stuck up in person. The weights he lifts are light too i think. Idk, just not impressed i guess.

----------


## wukillabee

> Shoulder workout this morning went well, Did the same routine I did last weight did the same weight up the reps on a few exercises but nothing too excited I was cramped for time and had to stick with getting through the whole workout. Tomorrow is definately Legs, I changed my inj. rotation a little and took the injection today into my right glute as it was not sore from last inject like all my other sites. So my quads should be good to go tomorrow. 
> 
> Here are some updated pics. The ones with the face blacked out are the after pictures the others are the before. I am 2.5 weeks into my 8 weeks cycle.


Your upper body looks a tad thicker. Mid-section looks a tad bloated compared to the first set of pics. Maybe its just the lighting. Still, looking a little more swole and define i think. Give it another week for the test i think. Sure its prop but i think closer to week 3 you'll really feel it good and probably be that good on out. Have you started the winny yet? Im on day 4 of the winny. Not sure if its placebo or not but im seeing more veins then ever in my arms and feel a tad harder than before. No sides yet.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Whats up fellas? I think the inj. pain is slowly getting a lil easier to tolerate with each new inject. Tuesday will be 3 weeks in. I'm felling good. I really feel a strength increase and some muscle hardness from the winny. My diet was outa whack for a few days but got it back on track. Todays workout was great, I hit back and Bi's. I started introducing some super sets and even some giant sets into my workouts the past week. I get a better pump this way and I'm still moving the same weight most exercises b/c of the strength increase.

Oh yeah weighed in today at 202.

----------


## wukillabee

> Whats up fellas? I think the inj. pain is slowly getting a lil easier to tolerate with each new inject. Tuesday will be 3 weeks in. I'm felling good. I really feel a strength increase and some muscle hardness from the winny. My diet was outa whack for a few days but got it back on track. Todays workout was great, I hit back and Bi's. I started introducing some super sets and even some giant sets into my workouts the past week. I get a better pump this way and I'm still moving the same weight most exercises b/c of the strength increase.
> 
> Oh yeah weighed in today at 202.


And it begins!

----------


## personaltrainermark

> And it begins!


It definitely has. Today I did feel much stronger than the days before but I for sure felt I could go forever, got an amazing pump, and more vascular. Although I was mistaken about the pain from injecting being better. I am limping around and people are noticing. It's affecting my job. I need to try something else. I am scared to shoot my delts or anything else because of the muscle tightness/pain it causes. Maybe I'll try 75mg per shoulder? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I do all the tricks pre and post inject but still same pain.

----------


## wukillabee

> It definitely has. Today I did feel much stronger than the days before but I for sure felt I could go forever, got an amazing pump, and more vascular. Although I was mistaken about the pain from injecting being better. I am limping around and people are noticing. It's affecting my job. I need to try something else. I am scared to shoot my delts or anything else because of the muscle tightness/pain it causes. Maybe I'll try 75mg per shoulder? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I do all the tricks pre and post inject but still same pain.


U can order some sterile eo (ethyl oleate) to cut the gear with. Say u do a ml of prop then suck up .25ml of the eo and shoot the full 1.25ml in. That could help. Not much else u can do when u got gear with wayyy too high of ba content. Im sure your already warming the oil up to make it thinner, this helps and rubbing the site a good couple minutes after inject. I wouldnt do both delts, then youll have 2 limp delts instead of one, haha! Just cut it and know better next time to use a different lab bro. No real tricks to it other than that.

----------


## Chev

My 2 cents...

I was shooting 150 EOD, when i switched to 75 ED it made a difference for me for the pain. Try your shoulders also, i was a little scared to do it at first but now they are my favorite. The less P at once, the less painfull it was.


again... my 2 cents.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Thanks for the quick responses guys.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Ok my left quad is still f'ed up. I am going to try and do 75mgs per quad and rotate 150 mgs in glutes. Other than that things are going great. Getting stronger bigger and more vascular. I am going to try and keep it up. I just know I can't have my legs feeling like this. It's killing my job and leg workouts are not happening. When I inject my quads now I have my leg relaxed and fully straight. Should I keep my leg bent 90 degrees and relaxed when I inject? Let me know.

----------


## marcmoran

> Ok my left quad is still f'ed up. I am going to try and do 75mgs per quad and rotate 150 mgs in glutes. Other than that things are going great. Getting stronger bigger and more vascular. I am going to try and keep it up. I just know I can't have my legs feeling like this. It's killing my job and leg workouts are not happening. When I inject my quads now I have my leg relaxed and fully straight. Should I keep my leg bent 90 degrees and relaxed when I inject? Let me know.



Hey man, good job on your new cycle.
What are you taking to protect your liver from Winny tabs?

----------


## personaltrainermark

i am taking a Liver detoxifier and regenerator that includes milk thisle and an abundant amount of other ingredients that help with the liver. Thanks for asking. Today is back day. About to head to the gym now. Ill post how the workout went later one when I get back.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Quick notes if you don't want to read other shit: Fully kicked in now, Much Stronger, Up in weight to 203, More vasucular day by day. Pain in quad almost gone. 


Alright, So workout today and yesturday were both the best since the cycle started. I see it only getting better from here on out. Everything is for sure kicked in full speed ahead now. I am feeling super strong. Not many sides besides more oily skin and a maybe 2 or 3 pimples. I never get pimples so I know this is a good sign. My weight is also up to 203 as of today. The most I have ever got up to was 207. I should definately pass that with this cycle. I am stronger in every exercise and each week seems to be better and better. My quad is almost 85% now. No more limp and even got on the eliptical today for 15 min. to stretch it out a bit. I'm hoping tomorrow to shoot left glute and saturday or sunday I'll be able to hit legs pretty good. I can deal with the pain in the glutes just not the quads. Ill post some more pictures up probably mid to end of next week. be on the look out for those.

----------


## boss4romdabay

good log! have you tried injecting in the shoulders yet?

----------


## personaltrainermark

> good log! have you tried injecting in the shoulders yet?


I have not, I should get some 1" pins and try though, This brank of prop i have is crippling though so I don't know if I want to even take a chance with not being able to move my arms.

----------


## boss4romdabay

> I have not, I should get some 1" pins and try though, This brank of prop i have is crippling though so I don't know if I want to even take a chance with not being able to move my arms.


lol yeah i hear ya! i was having the same problem with my sust untill i started switching up where i was pinching! if you want just dont go all the way in with that 1.5'' pin

----------


## personaltrainermark

> good log! have you tried injecting in the shoulders yet?


I have not, I should get some 1" pins and try though, This brank of prop i have is crippling though so I don't know if I want to even take a chance with not being able to move my arms.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Alright, its been a while since I updated. Injection before last I split the does up .75ml in right quad and .75ml in left quad. This seems to be the trick... I still had super painful quads but it was atleast tolerable. I will try to continue the cycle this way. I think it will make a difference. I am uping the winny to 75mg a day. I haven't had many side effects from this cycle as of this far. A couple pimples on my back, slight belly bloat but very minimal sides from the winny besides my strength going through the roof...haha. I'll up it and if I get joint pain or stomach pain ill go back to 50mg a day b/c I have been making good gains off it. 

Chest workout yesturday was great. I got a pump on my warm-up set lol. The past 3 weeks I have jumped up weight on my final set of incline barbell press. i started with 225 for 7 the next week went 230 for 8 and this week I hit 245 for 6 reps. Thats most I have done ever. after that went over to flat DB press and the gym I work at our DB's only go up to 100 my gym I have a membership to obviously goes higher but due to time and work i had to workout at my job. Anyways did 3 sets there 90's 95's then 100's hit 15 reps on every set. I'm gonna have to superset something before I hit those again 15 is a lil high. then just did some fly's 2 sets incline flys 2 sets of decline flys and 1 set to the middle and i was done. I am getting crazy pumps and people have been joking with me in the gym calling me the hulk or hey big guy lol. well thats all for now. any questions just holla.

----------


## personaltrainermark

75 my is working well. Have only experienced good side from it. Tri and bi workout tonight was incredible. I am starting to make some huge strength gains. Trying to take it slow because of tendons and smaller muscles but it's very hard not to go heavier each and every workout. The comments have started and I am enjoying this cycle very much(other than the continuous quad pain).

----------


## boss4romdabay

> 75 my is working well. Have only experienced good side from it. Tri and bi workout tonight was incredible. I am starting to make some huge strength gains. Trying to take it slow because of tendons and smaller muscles but it's very hard not to go heavier each and every workout. The comments have started and I am enjoying this cycle very much(other than the continuous quad pain).


ur geting me exited lol i start that same cycle tomorow! good shiet tho keep it up!

----------


## wukillabee

> 75 my is working well. Have only experienced good side from it. Tri and bi workout tonight was incredible. I am starting to make some huge strength gains. Trying to take it slow because of tendons and smaller muscles but it's very hard not to go heavier each and every workout. The comments have started and I am enjoying this cycle very much(other than the continuous quad pain).


Sounds good bro! I didn't notice the dry joints til about mid week 2 on the winny at 75mg ed. Love the results winny is given me and im not even at a single digit bf either. Can't imagine how great it would be then. Winny is a keeper for me, thats for sure.

----------

